# hays puffer zulu



## Mr W Kane (Jul 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on Hays Clyde puffer Zulu,she loaded limestone in Glenarm N.I for the Clyde in early 50's,I think maybe feb 1952, she was lost on passage with all hands,any info would be much appreciated.Regards Bill Kane


----------



## pufferlascardane (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Mr Kane
The Zulu was built by Goole Shipbuilding and launched on 1/5/1942 as vic 11 6/1942 to 5/1947 with Navy. Transferred to Admiralty 1947 She was purchased by Hays and renamed Zulu. The skipper was my uncle Tommy Mulholland.On 29th Dec 1951 along with the crew of another Hays puffer the Dane they were playing cards aboard the Zulu in Carnlough harbour. My father the skipper of the Dane decided to leave as bad weather was forecast and he wanted to make sure he could get home for the New Year celebrations.Tommy delayed one hour to finish playing cards. Tragically when she left Carnlough she was never seen again and all hands were lost.Some wreckage was washed up 
six days later near Stranraer. Hope this info was helpful.


----------

